# Sound Blaster Z auto switch from headphones to speakers?



## iKhan (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey guys, I recently bought this Sound Blaster Z card. 

I noticed when I unplug my headphones it does not automatically switch to the speakers!

AFAIK the only way to switch from my headphones to the speakers or vice versa is via the control panel. 







Anyone know if there is an option to automatically switch between the headphones and speakers?


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 26, 2013)

I have the SB Recon3D PCIe, and that is how they work too. 

AFAIK there is no way to make the driver automatically switch to (or from) headphones. It can be a pain sometimes if I forget to switch back to speakers, but I don't really mind that the switch is not automatic.


----------



## iKhan (Apr 26, 2013)

PHaS3 said:


> I have the SB Recon3D PCIe, and that is how they work too.
> 
> AFAIK there is no way to make the driver automatically switch to (or from) headphones. It can be a pain sometimes if I forget to switch back to speakers, but I don't really mind that the switch is not automatic.



That sucks 

Sometimes I tend to switch from my headphones to the speakers or vice versa while gaming. No problem for me though.

Other people use my rig...so if I unplug my headphones and forget to switch to speakers people will assume the computer is messed up. 

Kind of ridiculous that this thing cost more than my motherboard and can't do a simple task!


----------

